# Damaged RS Rocker



## hubba730 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello to All,

I recently went to a park and drove over a low spot causing my driver's side RS rocker molding to get pushed up. Now the molding will not sit snug against the vehicle rocker. There is a approximately 1/4" gap on the top of the molding where it is supposed to fit tight against the vehicle rocker. I have looked this over several times and can not figure out how to get it to fit properly again. Anyone else have this problem yet? So pissed, I couldn't blame it on the wife because she was in the passenger seat and heard the crunching when I did it! If no fix, any place I can get OEM rocker moldings/skirts for the Cruze that are already painted (white)? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

****, that sucks! This is one reason why possibly getting the RS package scares me. Is your car lowered at all or do you have the sport tuned z link suspension that makes your car sit a little lower than the 1lt's? Got any pictures?... might be more helpful. Sorry about your car bro. Hopefully someone here will be able to help you out.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

hubba730 said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> I recently went to a park and drove over a low spot causing my driver's side RS rocker molding to get pushed up. Now the molding will not sit snug against the vehicle rocker. There is a approximately 1/4" gap on the top of the molding where it is supposed to fit tight against the vehicle rocker. I have looked this over several times and can not figure out how to get it to fit properly again. Anyone else have this problem yet? So pissed, I couldn't blame it on the wife because she was in the passenger seat and heard the crunching when I did it! If no fix, any place I can get OEM rocker moldings/skirts for the Cruze that are already painted (white)? Thanks for the input.


Sorry to about your damages... sux when even the slightest ding happens (I already have an 1" slice on my pax outside mirror). I'm wondering myself where to get some painted OEM or OE side skirts for my ECO as an add-on mod... though now hearing of your incident makes me wonder why Chevy didn't offer the RS package on ECO's & probably because they already sit a bit lower than the other models.

I think you're probably just better off taking it to a body & shop & see what they recommend... I suspect they could straighten out, but at an obvious cost. I have not looked at the stock skirts very close, but are they flexible... meaning made from a polymer, if so perhaps take it off & heat it up (from the back) with a heat gun to make it taught again?


----------

